# SportDog vs Garmin Sport Pro



## TennRebel (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm looking for my first e-collar. I will only be using it with one dog.

I've searched until I am blue in the face.

Does anyone have any specific opinions about the Garmin Sport Pro vs one of the SportDog collars?

The Garmin seems to have everything I would want. A couple of guys I know and trust really like their SportDog collars, but neither have tried a Garmin.

I will only be using it for training and some duck hunting. I don't plan to run trials/tests.


----------



## Doggieguy (Dec 9, 2018)

Sportdog has always been unreliable.
Tri Tronics used to be the gold standard however they were bought out by Garmin and have since become increasingly unreliable.
Some like the dogtra Edge RT, but reliability problems are popping up with them also.
It is a shame that seemingly nothing is 100 percent reliable.
I believe it's all made overseas now


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I've had a 1900 for 6 years. Replaced the batteries once. The 1900S is an updated version. It will do everything you want without breaking the bank. 
https://www.dogtra.com/products/remote-training/1900s


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

The Garmin Sport PRO is what you want. 
It has a light and bark limiter built in along with the correction for training. Momentary and continuous stimulation for training. It is moderately priced especially for all of the features built in. 
Plenty of range for everything you are wanting to do. 
If you ever get another dog, it is expandable to 3 different dogs from the original transmitter.


----------



## TennRebel (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I wound up going with the Garmin Pro 550. It's more than I meed, but I got it for a good price. I may wind up wanting something different for hunting, but I think I will like the shape of the 550 transmitter for training.


----------



## snuffdog (Apr 17, 2014)

TennRebel said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I wound up going with the Garmin Pro 550. It's more than I meed, but I got it for a good price. I may wind up wanting something different for hunting, but I think I will like the shape of the 550 transmitter for training.


I may have an unpopular opinion but I think you made a great choice. I used a SportDog 425 for about 6 months and it was terrible. I upgraded to the Pro 550 and it has been everything I could want and then some for 4 years now. The collar lights have saved my butt twice. Once while hunting, it fell off my dog in knee deep water while walking to the hole and was only able to find it because I turned the lights on. The second time it fell off while my dog was playing around in a cattle pond. I waited until dark and turned the lights on and found it again. The 3 levels per setting is a game changer and the range is more than you will ever need. If it ever craps out on me, I will definitely get another one.


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

TennRebel said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I wound up going with the Garmin Pro 550. It's more than I meed, but I got it for a good price. I may wind up wanting something different for hunting, but I think I will like the shape of the 550 transmitter for training.


Pick up a sport pro remote and then pair your collar to that for hunting season. I’ve got 2 collars that I move back and forth between the 550 and sport pro depending if it’s hunting season or training season


----------



## redline (Apr 19, 2003)

Dogtra's suck
had a higher end one worked for maybe three months wouldn't charge. They wanted $80 for repairs since i didn't have receipt.
Said they replaced both batteries and a circuit board?? After 3 months wtf?? Told them to stick it. Cut my losses.


----------

